# Ford 6610 rear main seal..



## mtnawe (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi folks,nice place you've got here!
I have a 1990 ford 6610 and am replacing the clutch due to oil saturation from the leaking rear main seal. The seal itself is in an aluminum housing bolted to the block (sorry, no picture..) Does anyone know how to pull it off or if the new seal comes with it?
Also, the engine is a real blue smoker - I will have the head done with new valves etc, but am wondering about rings...? ( I know, should have had a compression test done..)
Tractor # BC58235
Model# EA414M
Unit# OGO6B
Engine# 265340GO2

Thanks!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I think the aluminum piece you are referring to is a housing that retains the seal on the newer style blocks. It is not illustrated on the attached Ford/New Holland parts diagram for your engine. After removing the mounting bolts, the only thing holding it should be a gasket (make sure there are no bolts from underneath). I would drill a couple of small holes in the seal, and pull retainer and seal together with a dent puller, or slide hammer. 

With the housing and seal off, take a close look at the crank seal surface for any gouges or deep grooves present. If any defects are observed, such as a deep groove, it is possible that the new seal can be repositioned (not pressed on as far) so that the lip of the seal can work on a new surface on the crank.

Your flywheel housing should have a drain hole in the bottom with a cotter pin sticking out. The cotter pin is intended to keep the drain open. These holes often get plugged with dirt and clutch debris, but you must keep this hole open to prevent oil leakage from ruining the clutch. 

Note that the diagram for your engine illustrates sleeves in the cylinders. 

Note also that there are two seals along the edges of the pillow block for your rear main bearing that may be leaking. Have a close look at them for possible leakage into the flywheel housing.


----------



## mtnawe (Jan 2, 2013)

Much appreciated sixbales!! Hopefully I can pry that housing out without breaking it and look for leaking/missing seals on that bearing cap. Cheers!


----------

